# houduram milksnake



## nickyp0 (May 8, 2007)

here is my hypo houduram milksnake




just showing him off


----------



## captainmerkin (May 9, 2007)

its beautiful!

are these very nice snakes to handle? (as a novice!)


----------



## nickyp0 (May 9, 2007)

the male is really sweet they don't bite hard. a mantis bite hurts more IMO.


----------

